# Gesucht: RC Helikopter Sim



## AchtBit (4. April 2010)

Hi,

genau das. Ich such ein Game wie das alte RC Helikopter von 2001.

Ich fand das einfach nur genial. Die Stunts im Herausforderungs - Modus waren zum Lernen, wie man so einen Quirl fliegt und gleichzeitig wurden damit die Features des Abenteuermodes freigeschaltet. Im Abenteuermodus gings dann hardcoremässig ans Limit. Dabei wurden die Flugverhalten sämtlicher gängiger Helikoptertypen real angepasst.

Da gabs nie einen Nachfolger 

Gibts vielleicht sowas in der Art?

Keine Sim bitte. Ich kenn auch keine, die z.b. eine modernen Kampfhubschrauber in Echtzeit simulieren kann. Die Apache Sim ist in Zeitlupe, wenn man ein extremes Manöver ausführt. 

In Wirklichkeit reagiert dieser Heli alles andere als träge, wenn man eine Vollgas Aktion durchführt. Das ist auch der eigentliche Spass daran.


----------

